# Mare dies after foaling. What happened?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Placenta? Did the afterbirth come?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Placenta? Did the afterbirth come?


 Yes. All the after birth was out.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

All I can think of is something rupturing(sp?) in the birth canal. Or possible poisoning or something from the afterbirth. Hmm...


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

oh kate, i'm so sorry to hear what happened to your mare.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> All I can think of is something rupturing(sp?) in the birth canal. Or possible poisoning or something from the afterbirth. Hmm...


See the first thing the vet did was examine her for internal injuries. He said as far as he could tell nothing was seriously wrong. Im just so... I dont know, flabergasted? I almost believe it had something to do with maybe her hitting her head or injuring her spine while foaling. I dont now, everything route just doesnt add up to the end result.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

From those mare signs it is shock of some sort. The usual cause is blood loss. I suspect what the vet suspected at first. Just because he could not find a rupture doesn't mean it didn't exist.

If that is the case and is my best guess there would be nothing you could have done and you did everything you could.

Sorry for your loss. Are you planning on having the mare examined?


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with spyder, the fact that her gums/tongue were white signifies a great amount of blood loss. 

I am terribly sorry you lost her and had to see her go through all she did.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

im very sorry for your mare. I hope the foal is doing well.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear and sorry about losing your mare. How scary and what a tragedy. I hope the baby is doing well.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am so sorry. That must have been awful.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

How heartbreaking for all of you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Ohh man what a horrible thing to go through..((hugs))


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I too am sorry for your loss, devastating isn't a strong enough word.
However, DO have a necropsy done, to rule out anything at all, as there are certain "other" conditions that vaguely resemble this scenario. I would want to ensure the foal has nothing carried on...
*
"If you **don't know what it is, then you **can't know what it isn't*" (My Father used to say that, rings true once too many times)


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_i am truly sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to loose a horse. The blessing you have out of this is the baby though. A little spark of her. I hope the bby grows up strong. And again sorry for your loss_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would definitely want a necrospy. Sounds like blood loss/shock or possibly a stroke? Maybe a blood clot? No matter what you think it might be, I'd want to know for sure. Our state vet lab charged us $180 for necropsy and disposal (we hauled the horse there, didn't require blood work up or slides). It was well worth the $$.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad the foal is okay, but I'm so sorry about your mare, that must have been aweful. :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have nothing to say about the situation. But I'm very very sorry about your mare.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I had brought up the possibility of a necropsy with my mom later on yesterday. She said she would rather have her go with dignity and not all cut up. I think everyone was too much in shock to have acutally made any decisions. Also my grandpa (who owns the farm and who has part ownership of the broodmare, hes 87) said he really doesnt want her body to be disturbed. Seeing as he probably wont make it till his nextn birthday, I left it at that.

The foal is doing well. The surogate mares owner calls us whenever something new happens. He's figured out how to nurse by himself. (this is a standardbred foal with a belgium mare lol). I'm going to be seeing him today with a camera. Hopefully ill get pictures.

Yesterday seems like such a bad dream. Last night it finally hit me of the days events and I dont ever think ive had a break down like that. Today, it all feels like a nightmare. Its very werid. Its very rare that I loose an animal that was so close and dear to my heart. I grew up with her for 14yrs. Rode her in a riding lesson while she was racing, I could do anything with her. After this foal she was going to be my riding horse, and believe me I day dreamed of all the stuff we would do. Now its just, over. 

Sorry for my rambling. Most of my horsey friends are off to school so there very few people I know who understand how close you can get with these animals, and how traumatic it is when they leave us.


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

My sympathies xkatex. I think we all wish that when our friends do finally leave us, it will be a peaceful event, and that we get to spend as much time as possible while together before that time comes. Sadly, like your girl, cruelly, that time can be cut short. I lost a mare very close to my heart 2 years ago now. She was the same age as yours when she left me (and my folks), and we'd grown up together as well. I only wish we'd had more time together. Unfortunately these things, horrible things do happen. It does sound as if something went wrong during the birth, something we all dread. While it might be of interest if there was the option to determine her cause of death, the fact is that things can go wrong from conception to birth with any living organism. There's an amount of risk with every case. I am very sorry for your loss, and hope that the foal continues to do well. I can't imagine the somewhat odd series of emotions you and your family must be enduring during this time. It sounds a bitterly sweet sad time. :-(


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Please keep us updated here and there on how the Foal is doing.
I do hope you are taking the proper time to grieve, and take care of things(yourself). -Lw


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------

